# Texas-sized dovetail jig



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, almost, only made in Germany by Lachner

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen videos showing a "log cabin" built with that system.

Phil, do you know what size dovetail bit is used, and what router.

I think there was a post last year? on that system...


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Similar system, specs on kits and recommended routers within

LignaTool Dovetail Mortise and Tenon Template System


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Phil, do you know what size dovetail bit is used, and what router.


Hi James

Not sure on the size of the dovetail cutter (looks likely to be a stair housing cutter to my eye), but the router shown in that video is a Mafell LO65ec which at 2600 watts or 3.5HP (that's _real_ HP, not P-C HP) is probably the world's most powerful router. There is a similar Swiss system around (sold in the USA rebrandedf "LignaWood"), but that it doesn't use interchangeable templates.

Regards

Phil


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

*housed joint*

Phil 


that joint would be used in the joist connection to a summer beam in timber framing and would not just have the dovetail for shear. the jig does not appear to have any way to plum adjust for twisted or ruff saw timber from what i see. it must be suited to landscape structures . The cutter to my eyes looks far to steep for a housing cutter or a least the ones we use hear are only a few degs.


The japs make a machine for cutting this joint and i am most impressed with the tooling on theses machine but they do cut a proper housed joist joint. The machine is not something that would fit in the tote though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM0wummBUo8&feature=player_detailpage


there has been lots of hand helds for timber framing over the years like the chain mortiser but this is the first i have see for the router. 

jack
English machines


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

tool613 said:


> hat joint would be used in the joist connection to a summer beam in timber framing and would not just have the dovetail for shear. the jig does not appear to have any way to plum adjust for twisted or ruff saw timber from what i see


Hi Jack

I've seen this type of jig demonstrated by a Bavarian carpenter who said (as far as I could understand) that the timbers are delivered to site "semi-kilned" and "regularised" 4/s - or rough planed on 4 sides. He also said they sometimes use a 4-sided planer like a Moretens/Logosol to true up timber. They are really big into this sort of joinery in Southern Germany/Switzerland/Austria with many timber-framed structures. This sort of explains firms like Mafell and others (including Festo at one time) who make/made specialised kit for this market. The CNC you posted a link to is a wonderful piece of kit (and I love CNC kit) but it's obviously neither portable nor cheap enough for a craftsman carpenter. The price may be a bit steep, but you'd probably recoup it on the first couple of buildings - not that it's much use to me round here where it's almost all stone buildings and nary a timber framed building for miles

So far as adjustable angles go, Arunda do make an adjustable angle jig of this type (sold by TimberWolf in the USA)

Regards

Phil


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. Probably very pricey also. 

This is still my alltime favorite tho, so far. Dovetails Fast and Furious, Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the links!
Enjoyed Lachner simple and efficient solution !
IMHO:
A lot safer than Arunda !

About big dovetail, you might check woodrat website .
they probably got the biggest dovetail cutter.


For bigger than that ,one might use a straight spiral carbide ball -end.
and some jigs with tilt-angle routing.
CNC of course could do it too, with tilt angle.

Dovetail shape would be a little different than the usual one , but 
makes no difference about strenght.

Regards.
Gérard.


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Mafell*

had to look up Mafell as i never heard of it and found this. It has nothing to do with your thread but thought you might find it fun:jester:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX7bUf_oJJQ&feature=player_detailpage

jack
English machines


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

tool613 said:


> had to look up Mafell as i never heard of it and found this. It has nothing to do with your thread but thought you might find it fun:jester:


Interesting, Jack! The Rowland Emett approach to wood machining! Like the cable feed mechanism - not unlike the Woodrat or the early ShopBOTs.

Mafell is a pretty interesting company who do lots of specialised carpentry tools like a portable chain mortiser, notcher/groover for cutting trenches (dados) and birdsmouths, a timber framing tenoner although for on-site work they do a more portable chain saw which can perform a lot of the same tasks, albeit not quite so cleanly, and they do some enormous wide portable beam planers. Construction methods in the UK, where we traditionally build a masonry (brick, stone) shell and then fit out are starting to change and we are starting to see more timber-framed houses here so maybe we'll see more of this sort of kit here in the future. Who knows?

BTW Mafell do have a distribution operation in the USA for North America, so maybe you'll see their stuff at a show some time. The comments the guy in that video makes about Mafell tools are true - the stuff is really well made and well finished

Regards

Phil


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

tool613 said:


> had to look up Mafell as i never heard of it and found this. It has nothing to do with your thread but thought you might find it fun


Wow, not a clue what I'd do with one of those, but I want one anyway. :wub:
It does give me an inspiration or two for some shop made tools tho. Thanks.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

my trial of baby version.i guess i m able to make this joint 2 inch wide and 4 inch long.i really impressed with it's performance.it's same like drill chuck system.the taper dovetail made it very strong joint.


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

*Baby version of this jig, anyone with drawings ?*



samurai said:


> my trial of baby version.i guess i m able to make this joint 2 inch wide and 4 inch long.


@samurai .. did you make your own jig for this purpose ? 

I have been thinking making the same just with a simple plywood trial first then with a machined alu version later (have access to CNC machine). 

If you did, could you shed some light of the maths behind this ? It must be possible to setup a simple formula of mortise vs tenon jig size. From what I can imagine the angle is not critical as long as it's same. Just like depth of cut.

But I can imagine that width difference will depend on guide used, or ? Or is it so that you simply have to overlay one template on the other, and that the "male" part fills the space in the "female part" exactly ? (NO pun intented.. :happy: )

Just really interested in the principle. I know that to do large trusses etc you need a powerful tool and large template.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

myicq said:


> @samurai .. did you make your own jig for this purpose ?
> 
> I have been thinking making the same just with a simple plywood trial first then with a machined alu version later (have access to CNC machine).
> 
> ...


Actually i use my hybrid pantorouter for this purpose.this idea is good for maximum 5 inch height but not for much bigger.but making it was very simple.i always try to use two in one template.i don't like to change template for male frmaile joint as much as possible.
anyway i will upload a video which will more elaborate


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

samurai said:


> Actually i use my hybrid pantorouter for this purpose


Of course you do, forgot about that one for a moment 

Assume some of the math in making your PR template would be similar to a "flat" template. Maybe you can discuss that part in a video - also related to guide and bit size ? 

This has to be fairly simple math... I am just too inexperienced to figure out :sad:


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

so here i made demo video please check
Dovetail mortise and tenon joint - YouTube


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

samurai said:


> so here i made demo video please check
> Dovetail mortise and tenon joint - YouTube


Yep. But video shows you execute the cut using your very nice machine.

Couple of questions:

You have a wider "metal stick" to follow the template on one of the cuts. How did you calculate it's size ?
Are your two templates matching, so that one fits into the hold of the other
Can you demonstrate the same without pantorouter, just making normal templates for normal routers ?

This video teaches me to make this assembly + template, like a Formula one show teaches me how to operate a car


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

myicq said:


> Yep. But video shows you execute the cut using your very nice machine.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


this is just matter of distance.if your router bit is 1/2 inch just leave that much distance between male female template and same formula works on pantorouter but it has just 2:1 ratio. well if you want to drive you must need to hold steering wheel so go ahead and do little practice.
i would love to do for you without pantorouter but i don't have any bushing or router bit with guide bearing.


----------

